# Ironie im Forum

## STiGMaTa_ch

Gesplittet aus "alle links die auf .jpg enden aus .html datei speichern" --Finswimmer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Er wollte grep benutzen, also bau gefaelligst auch eines ein - ich hab es schliesslich auch extra gemacht.

 

Na na na... in letzter Zeit fällst du hier deutlich durch deine "Fresse" auf. Wie wäre es mal einen Gang zurück zu schalten und wieder einmal Mama und Papa zu besuchen? Lass dir da dann gleich einmal Anstand erklären.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

Ich hoffe, er hat nur den Smiley vergessen - die Aussage kann durchaus auch ironisch gesehen werden. Ich würde ihm da erstmal nicht böse Absicht unterstellen wollen.

----------

## think4urs11

Nur die Ruhe, auch ironische Kommentare wollen gelernt sein.

und damit die liebe Seele ihre Ruhe findet - mit eingebautem grep: sed '/http/!d;/jpg/!d;s/.*\(http.*\.jpg\).*/\1/' inputfile.html | grep .  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> durch deine "Fresse" auf

 

und

 *Quote:*   

> einmal Anstand erklären.

 

widersprechen sich, findest Du nicht? Willst Du hier Klaus Meier imitieren und durch schlechten Umgangston und Fehlverstaendnis auffallen? Wenn ich in Zukunft dran denke, werde ich extra fuer Euch beide saemtliche nicht ernstgemeinten Aussagen mit Smileys zupflastern. Ich denke Thinki™, pieter_parker und schachti haben verstanden, wie es gemeint war.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   durch deine "Fresse" auf 
> 
> und
> 
>  *Quote:*   einmal Anstand erklären. 
> ...

 

Problem bei der Sache ist, wenn man keinen Smiley setzt, kann es jeder so verstehen wie er will bzw. wie er den anderen einschätzt, dass er es gemeint haben könnte.

Ich habe es auch als Ironie aufgefasst, aber bei (Foren/IM...)Texten ist das oft nicht eindeutig.

Daher, um solchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, tendiere ich dazu Smileys zu setzen (lieber auch ein paar zuviele)

Tobi

----------

## Knieper

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Problem bei der Sache ist, wenn man keinen Smiley setzt, kann es jeder so verstehen wie er will bzw. wie er den anderen einschätzt, dass er es gemeint haben könnte.

 

Dieses Problem besteht bei allen Texten, es gehoert aber eine gewisse Boshaftigkeit dazu, immer das schlechtere anzunehmen und es dem Autor auch noch vorzuwerfen. Halten wir es in Zukunft mit Tucholsky und schreiben Ironie kursiv.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, also ich war auch von Kniepers Kommentar geschockt und wunderte mich umsomehr, als Thinky so locker antwortete.

Da wir hier in einem öffentlichen Forum sind (also nicht jeder jeden kennt), machen Smilies schon Sinn.

----------

## Finswimmer

Um das mal "abzuschließen":

Jeder sollte 1. auf eindeutige Formulierungen achten, und auch persönliche Angriffe vermeiden.

2. sollte man "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" sein.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Hm, und ich dachte er hatte den Abend ein Schluck Wein/Bier zu viel und deswegen hat sein Mundwerk etwas locker gesessen.  :Wink: 

Eigentlich habe ich den Post auch eher Ironisch ausgefasst. Trotzdem ist Knieper ein "harter" Gesprächspartner, was ich ihm aber auch gönne denn schließlich scheint er auch was auf dem Kasten zu haben.

Zu Texten in Foren/IM selber;

Ich finde man fasst den Inhalt eher nach eigener Gemütslage auf. Ist man gut drauf siht man so einen Spruch locker mit einen schmunzeln, ist man schlecht drauf kann man sich schon leicht angepisst fühlen. Deswegen sollte ein Autor gerade Ironie ausreichend kennzeichnen um keine Missverständnisse auszulösen.

----------

## Evildad

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  Deswegen sollte ein Autor gerade Ironie ausreichend kennzeichnen um keine Missverständnisse auszulösen.

 

Eigentlich find ich das nicht.

Wenn man einen Text im Internet liest (z.B. auf seriösen Seiten) kennzeichnet doch auch niemand die ironischen Teile mit Smileys.

Falsch verstehen kann man es immer und wenn man mit dem falschen Fuss aufsteht und schlecht drauf ist, sollte man seinen Unmut nicht an anderen Leuten auslassen.

Der Kommentar wurde von der Person an den er gerichtet war schon richtig verstanden.

Also schalten wir alle mal wieder 2 Gänge runter und haben uns alle wieder lieb....amen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

... auch noch meinen Senf dazugeb, immerhin war ich ja der 'Betroffene' ...

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hmm, also ich war auch von Kniepers Kommentar geschockt und wunderte mich umsomehr, als Thinky so locker antwortete.

  *Evildad wrote:*   

> Der Kommentar wurde von der Person an den er gerichtet war schon richtig verstanden.

 

Auch wenns blöd klingt ich habe den meisten hier sicher ein Stück Lebenserfahrung voraus (auf dt. ich bin eher schon unjung   :Rolling Eyes: ) und nehme daher manches nicht so schnell persönlich. Außerdem kenne ich meine Pappenheimer und kann euch ganz gut einschätzen, ist ja auch mein Job hier sonst wäre ich fehl am Platz als Mod.

Klar war der Kommentar um den es geht grenzwertig - aber meiner Meinung nach schon dadurch das er so überzogen war als !=bierernst zu sehen.

Ernsthaft:

Es empfiehlt sich eigentlich immer die eigenen Posts so sie 'zweideutige' Formulierungen enthalten vor dem Absenden wahlweise umzuschreiben oder entsprechend einen Smiley zu setzen.

Ironie/Sarkasmus/Zynismus wird selbst im wirklichen Leben von vielen nicht als solche verstanden - in einem Medium in dem es nur das geschriebene Wort gibt ist das umso schwerer, also sollte man sie nur spärlich (und gekonnt) einsetzen.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn ich in Zukunft dran denke, werde ich extra fuer Euch beide saemtliche nicht ernstgemeinten Aussagen mit Smileys zupflastern.

 

Das wäre gegen Forenregel 15 (dem Gedanken der Regel gemäß)

Lieber nur einen Smiley oder (wenn ein Smiley nötig ist) ... umformulieren sodaß der Smiley entfallen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Willst Du hier Klaus Meier imitieren und durch schlechten Umgangston und Fehlverstaendnis auffallen?

 

Wenn mir jemand gesagt hätte, dass ich die Aussagen von Knieper ironisch hätte auffassen sollen, dann wäre es zu diesem Missverständnis nie gekommen. Nur so, wie ich ihn bislang verstanden habe, ist er für mich jemand, der niemals von seiner Meinung abweicht und Personen, die eine andere Meinung haben, so bezeichnet wie mich. Was mich dann aber doch beruhigt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mit dieser Meinung hier nicht der Einzige bin.

Ich hätte hier gerne sowas wie im Heiseforum, dass man Beiträge von bestimmten Personen einfach filtern kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hätte hier gerne sowas wie im Heiseforum, dass man Beiträge von bestimmten Personen einfach filtern kann.

 

Zum Glück gibt es das nicht, und wird es wohl auch nicht geben. Denn selbst wenn man den größten "Hass" auf eine Person hat, kann diese dir doch den entscheidenden rettenden Tip geben. Bei einem Heise-Forum, wo sowieso alles wild durcheinandergeht und mehr diskutiert wird, als richtige Probleme gelöst werden, kann das noch vertretbar sein.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hätte hier gerne sowas wie im Heiseforum, dass man Beiträge von bestimmten Personen einfach filtern kann.

  *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zum Glück gibt es das nicht, und wird es wohl auch nicht geben.

 

Veto - geben tut es da schon was nämlich in Form eines Addons für Firefox hier bzw. als Greasemonkey-Script hier

Ob der Einsatz nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Das im Lieferumfang enthaltene Kernelmodul "gesunder_Menschenverstand" für $eigenes_Hirn sollte in Kombination mit dem (ebenfalls mitgelieferten) Modul "Umgangsformen" eigentlich ausreichen. Alle diese Plugins unterliegen im Gegensatz zu oben genannten einer permanenten Pflege; Autoupdate aktiviert, nicht abschaltbar. (aber übersteuerbar durch die optionalen Plugins wie "Kotzbrocken", "Zickenalarm", "mein Sandkasten", "Mädchen / heul doch" und einige andere)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Denn selbst wenn man den größten "Hass" auf eine Person hat, kann diese dir doch den entscheidenden rettenden Tip geben.
> 
> Tobi

 

Es ist kein Hass. Es ist einfach der Punkt, dass eine Diskussion zwischen Knieper und mir niemals mehr ergebnisorientiert ablaufen würde.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Denn selbst wenn man den größten "Hass" auf eine Person hat, kann diese dir doch den entscheidenden rettenden Tip geben.
> 
> Tobi 
> 
> Es ist kein Hass. Es ist einfach der Punkt, dass eine Diskussion zwischen Knieper und mir niemals mehr ergebnisorientiert ablaufen würde.

 

Könnt ihr mal ein Sample machen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Denn selbst wenn man den größten "Hass" auf eine Person hat, kann diese dir doch den entscheidenden rettenden Tip geben.
> 
> Tobi 
> 
> Es ist kein Hass. Es ist einfach der Punkt, dass eine Diskussion zwischen Knieper und mir niemals mehr ergebnisorientiert ablaufen würde. 
> ...

 

Es ging damals um den Sinn und Unsinn von Personal Firewalls. Ist schon etwas hier. Und dann schau mal in den Thread "Portage in einer anderen Programmiersprache". Oder jemand, der unter jeden Thread "Je dümmer desto Gnome/KDE." ohne Ironietags setzt.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Oder jemand, der unter jeden Thread "Je dümmer desto Gnome/KDE." ohne Ironietags setzt.

 

Ja, die mag ich auch nicht. Mich als KDE Anwender stören Sie.

hab auch schon mal daran gedacht ihm eine PM deswegen zu senden.

Aber wenn es seine Meinung ist dann soll er. So weiß man wenigstens wie er darüber denkt.

Ich empfinde diese Signatur beleidigend.

----------

## misterjack

Sicherlich sind Kniepers Meinungen ironisch gemeint, aber aggressiv angreifend. Einen Gang zurückschalten zum Wohle des Forums wäre angebracht. Dinge wie seine Signatur verleiten mich dazu, solche Leute eh nicht ernst zu nehmen. Der schlechte Umgangston kommt von ihm, er kann sich ruhig an die Nase greifen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was mich an ihm gestört hat, ist der Punkt, das er bei allem unseren alten Disput wieder vorkramt. Ich bin ja auch nicht immer der diplomatischte und bin da manchmal kurz davor, nen Anschiß zu bekommen. Aber wenns passiert ist, dann reißt man sich wieder zusammen.

Nur das Knieper alles, was mal war, bei allem wieder auskramt, das habe ich ihm schon übel genommen, weil ich das damalige schon ausgeblendet hatte.

Und die Aussage, warum man das ironisch nimmt, das muß man mir jetzt einfach mal erläutern, woher man das ableitet. Für mich fehlt da einfach mal ein grinsen, was ich bei ihm noch nie gesehen habe. Das Argument, es muß Ironie sein, weil es sonst jenseits von Gut und Böse ist, akzeptiere ich nicht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   durch deine "Fresse" auf 
> 
> und
> 
>  *Quote:*   einmal Anstand erklären. 
> ...

 

Nein, denke ich nicht. Wer in dem Ton "schreibt", darf nicht erwarten, dass ich ihn mit Samthandschuhen anfasse. Im übrigen habe ich es wirklich in den falschen Hals bekommen, da für mich keine Spur von Sarkasmus, Ironie oder dergleichen in dem Satz ersichtlich war.

Wie andere bereits gesagt haben, könnte man es auch anders interpretieren. Und natürlich ist mir klar, dass Leute wie Klaus Meier und ich in deinen Augen jetzt als die absoluten Forendeppen dastehen, weil wir wir deine ach so genial versteckte Ironie nicht kapiert oder gefunden haben.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Willst Du hier Klaus Meier imitieren und durch schlechten Umgangston und Fehlverstaendnis auffallen?

 

Nun, wie soll ich sagen... Schaffst du es nicht einmal mich persönlich anzugreifen? Kannst du dir nur Luft verschaffen indem du einen absolut unbeteiligten diskreditierst? Was bitte hat Klaus Meier mit deiner oder meiner Aussage zu schaffen? Bis zum Zeitpunkt deiner Erwähnung hatte er nicht ein Wort zu dem Thema verloren. Irgendwie kommt mir bei deiner Art und Weise zu argumentieren und kommunizieren nur das Wort "Proll" in den Sinn.  :Wink: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn ich in Zukunft dran denke, werde ich extra fuer Euch beide saemtliche nicht ernstgemeinten Aussagen mit Smileys zupflastern.

 

Das ist lieb von dir, muss aber nicht sein. Ich nehme dich einfach nicht mehr ernst und gehe von jedem deiner geschriebenen Worte von witzigem Sarkasmus aus.  .oO(Ob das jetzt versteckte Ironie meinerseits war? Gruebel...   :Wink:  )

Wie dem auch sei. Wir haben ja den Vorteil, dass wir uns nicht mögen oder heiraten müssen. Von daher werden wir sicherlich gut aneinander vorbei kommen. Stell dir mal vor wir wären im Knuddelforum, DA hätten wir beide aber ein Problem   :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

Deeskalation scheint nicht zu funktionieren daher nochmals die deutliche Ansage an alle (wer speziell gemeint ist darf sich jeder aussuchen)

Stellt den Zickenkrieg ein und vertragt euch wieder!

----------

## xraver

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stellt den Zickenkrieg ein und vertragt euch wieder!

 

Jap, finde ich auch. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn sich Knieper mal zu seiner Signator äussern würde.

(mir kommt es so vor als würde er diesen Thread elegant ignorieren)

Aber ansonsten, Ruhe und wieder ein bischen mehr Niveau. 

Vor ein par Tagen hat man sich noch Sorgen um Gentoo und seinem scheinbaren Untergang gemacht nun kommen die User noch nicht mal mehr untereinander klar. Jede kleinste Entgleisung ist ein Pulverfass. Wenn es bei den dev´s genauso wie hier abgeht dann brauch man sich ja nicht wundern.....

----------

## Finswimmer

Zudem bitte ich die Leute, wenn sie Probleme miteinander haben, das in Form von Privaten Nachrichten auszumachen, da ein "Zickenkrieg" hier in dem Thread wenig verloren hat.

Tobi

----------

## bb1898

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Oder jemand, der unter jeden Thread "Je dümmer desto Gnome/KDE." ohne Ironietags setzt. 
> 
> Ja, die mag ich auch nicht. Mich als KDE Anwender stören Sie.
> 
> hab auch schon mal daran gedacht ihm eine PM deswegen zu senden.
> ...

 

Entweder Du hast sie nicht genau gelesen oder Du brauchst Nachhilfe in Logik. Knieper sagt "Je dümmer desto Gnome/KDE" und nicht "Je Gnome/KDE desto dümmer". Beleidigend für Nutzer der grafischen Standard-Desktops wäre nur die letzte Aussage. Die erste ist m.E. noch nicht einmal falsch, geschweige denn beleidigend. Denn wenn jemand schon kein Hirnschmalz auf seinen Computer verschwenden will oder kann, dann glaubst Du doch auch nicht, dass sich der eine Textkonsole antut? Und auch die Einrichtung von XFCE, Fluxbox oder sonst was von dem Kaliber braucht mindestens den Entschluss und etwas mehr Informationssuche.

Ob Knieper evtl. selber etwas anderes sagen wollte als er gesagt hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

----------

## misterjack

Mit der Signatur fühlt man sich als KDE/Gnome-User definitiv angesprochen, da haut was in deiner Logik nicht hin. Aber vielleicht bist du auch nur eine Sockenpuppe?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wie kann man nur so lange über eine Signatur diskutieren. Ich finde diese Diskussion mehr als überflüssig...!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sockenpuppe   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cool, den Begriff kannte ich bis heute nicht!

Danke für die Horizonterweiterung  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## bb1898

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Mit der Signatur fühlt man sich als KDE/Gnome-User definitiv angesprochen, da haut was in deiner Logik nicht hin.

 

Keineswegs. Dass Du Dich angesprochen fühlst, heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Aussage den Inhalt hat, den Du im Augenblick der ersten Säuernis darin siehst. Sie hat ihn _nicht_. Ob das so gemeint war oder nicht.

----------

## xraver

 *bb1898 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entweder Du hast sie nicht genau gelesen oder Du brauchst Nachhilfe in Logik. Knieper sagt "Je dümmer desto Gnome/KDE" und nicht "Je Gnome/KDE desto dümmer". Beleidigend für Nutzer der grafischen Standard-Desktops wäre nur die letzte Aussage. Die erste ist m.E. noch nicht einmal falsch, geschweige denn beleidigend. Denn wenn jemand schon kein Hirnschmalz auf seinen Computer verschwenden will oder kann, dann glaubst Du doch auch nicht, dass sich der eine Textkonsole antut? Und auch die Einrichtung von XFCE, Fluxbox oder sonst was von dem Kaliber braucht mindestens den Entschluss und etwas mehr Informationssuche.
> 
> Ob Knieper evtl. selber etwas anderes sagen wollte als er gesagt hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

 

Ja, in diesen Fall brauche ich wohl Nachhilfe in Logik.

Egal ob er nun ShellUser oder GUI-User meint. Es ist eine beleidigende Aussage.

Man kann ja wohl etwas toleranter Auftreten.

Und solange er sich nicht zu dieser Signatur äussert weiss ich gar nicht wie er es meint.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben darf:

Machmal schau ich einfach mal hier im Forum rein nur um zu sehen, was es interessantes gibt. Als ich diesen Thread nichtsahnend geöffnet hatte, war das ERSTE, was mir aufgefallen ist, diese Signatur. Ohne jegliches Kontext zu kennen, habe ich mir angesprochen gefühlt und gedacht, wie affig das doch klingt. Das Ganze hatte einen extrem negativen Nachgeschmack. Erst beim Weiterlesen wurde klar, dass der Kollgen sowieso Gegenstand der Diskussion war. Man kann sich drehen und wenden bzw. argumentieren wie man will. Die Wirkung ist da. Alles andere sind Spitzfindigkeiten, die ich nicht gelten lasse.

-Erdie

P.S. Hat nicht mal wieder jemand Lust, #bitte_loeschen zu betreten? Immer wenn ich das reinschaue, ist tote Hose. Na, wie wärs?

----------

## Finswimmer

Modkeule: Letzte Verwarnung! Hier bitte nur noch Ontopic. Sonst wird der Thread geschlossen. Rest nach bitte-löschen verschoben

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt traut sich niemand mehr, weil Du sie alle eingeschüchtert hast   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt traut sich niemand mehr, weil Du sie alle eingeschüchtert hast  

 

wohl eher weil "bitte löschen" closed ist, oder hab ich einen knick in der optik?

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> wohl eher weil "bitte löschen" closed ist, oder hab ich einen knick in der optik?

 

Jepp, hast einen Knick in der Optik  :Smile: 

#bitte-loeschen != -- Bitte löschen --

Edit: @AmonAmarth: Erdie meinte ganz klar den Channel

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   wohl eher weil "bitte löschen" closed ist, oder hab ich einen knick in der optik? 
> 
> Jepp, hast einen Knick in der Optik 
> 
> #bitte-loeschen != -- Bitte löschen --

 

 *Quote:*   

> Rest nach bitte-löschen verschoben

 

hier steht ausdrücklich keine raute als markierung vor dem "bitte-löschen", also bin ich vom thread und nicht vom irc channel ausgegangen.

----------

## think4urs11

Knick in der Optik nicht, nur einem Mi(ß/st)verständniss aufgesessen - es stand nirgendwo das off-topic-Geposte im bitte-löschen zu erfolgen hat.

Was dasteht heißt schlicht das sich dieser Thread bitte mit on-topic zum Thema 'Ironie im Forum' beschäftigen sollte sowie dem Hinweis das einiges abgespalten wurde.

Und um es etwas klarer zu machen: Abgespalten wurden alle Posts von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4849031.html#4849031 bis https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4855643.html#4855643

----------

## AmonAmarth

danke für die erklärung thinkforyourself!

da blickt im moment nicht wirklich einer durch, der nicht <5min aktuell im forum unterwegs ist!

allerdings passt das wieder on topic: ich finds schade das der bitte-löschen thread gesperrt worden ist, ich hab mich herrlich amüsiert beim immer wieder aktuellen lesen von irgendwelchem schwachsinnigem hirnschmalz, auch wenn ich mich nie persönlich geäußert habe  :Wink: 

aber mal zum thema der tage, ich glaub das thema ist in irgendeiner form "knieper"'s ausdrucksform.

ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt. in diesem sinne ist seine signatur nur "linux-gesellschafts-kritik". vieles davon verfolge ich persönlcih, da ich andauernd irgendwelchen leuten bei ihren vermeintlichen k/ubuntu problemen helfen muss.

zudem hab ich kniepers einträge verfolgt und würde behaupten "das er was auf dem kasten hat" wie einige hier bestreiten. nur weiter so knieper, du wirst der zweite deever!! (ich seh schon die steine am meinem kopf prasseln...)

explizit zum thema ironie im forum würd ich sagen das ich das absolut befürworte. zwar muss man seinen umgangston immernoch wahren, aber ich fände ein forum ohne eigenständigkeit totlangweilig, da kann ich auch google anschmeißen! mir bleibt dadurch immer der spaß an der sache mal hier reinzu schauen um zu gucken ob wieder irgendwas "lustiges" irgendwelchen usern passiert ist. wobei ich "lustig" als gemeinsamkeit definiere da alle im gleichen boot sitzen.

----------

## schachti

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt. 

 

Dummheit hat doch gar nichts mit Faulheit zu tun... Was soll ich mich mit einem Hexeditor abquälen, um die Fotos der letzten Familien-Feier durch byteweise Manipulation der Binärdaten nachzubearbeiten, wenn das auch mit zum Beispiel Gimp oder Digikam geht.   :Laughing: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Die Ironie wird des öfteren falsch verstanden, da sich einige Leute hier im Forum nich grün sind..!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt.  
> 
> Dummheit hat doch gar nichts mit Faulheit zu tun... Was soll ich mich mit einem Hexeditor abquälen, um die Fotos der letzten Familien-Feier durch byteweise Manipulation der Binärdaten nachzubearbeiten, wenn das auch mit zum Beispiel Gimp oder Digikam geht.  

 

Sehe ich auch so. Ein Computer soll die Aufgaben, die ich zu lösen habe, möglichst einfach und schnell erledigen. Personen, die auch noch damit angeben, dass sie Aufgaben komplizierter als nötig lösen, sind für mich schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Ich werde dafür bezahlt, dass ich ein Problem löse. Und je schneller ich dass schaffe, um so besser für mich.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt.  
> 
> Dummheit hat doch gar nichts mit Faulheit zu tun... Was soll ich mich mit einem Hexeditor abquälen, um die Fotos der letzten Familien-Feier durch byteweise Manipulation der Binärdaten nachzubearbeiten, wenn das auch mit zum Beispiel Gimp oder Digikam geht.   
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Ein Computer soll die Aufgaben, die ich zu lösen habe, möglichst einfach und schnell erledigen. Personen, die auch noch damit angeben, dass sie Aufgaben komplizierter als nötig lösen, sind für mich schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Ich werde dafür bezahlt, dass ich ein Problem löse. Und je schneller ich dass schaffe, um so besser für mich.

 

1. in deiner Freizeit wirste dafür auch bezahlt?

2. weil manche Personen es komplizierter lösen (ist auch Ausgelungssache), sind diese nicht dumm. Sie beschäftigen sich nur mehr damit.

3. Informationen über andere Lösungswege etc. hat nichts mit angeben zu tun

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Die Ironie wird des öfteren falsch verstanden, da sich einige Leute hier im Forum nich grün sind..!

 

nur mal so amerk: Also ich bin mir selbst grün - sieht man sogar links unter meinem Namen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> da blickt im moment nicht wirklich einer durch, der nicht <5min aktuell im forum unterwegs ist!

 

Zugegeben, Fin's Formulierung is etwas unglücklich.

Das bitte-löschen gesperrt ist (und bleibt) ist schon in Ordnung. Solche Threads sind eher als eine Art textuelle Situationskomik zu verstehen denn als dauerhafte Einrichtung. Manchmal entwickeln sich solche Threads einfach und wir lassen sie dann i.d.R. auch ein wenig laufen.

Und nur so nebenbei - die Sig geht schon in Ordnung; außerdem wissen wir doch eh alle das es in Wirklichkeit 'je dümmer desto GUI' heißen muß. Oder anders gesagt es benutzt sowieso jeder die Tools die er/sie als die geeignetsten für die Aufgabe ansieht (Hammer->Bierflasche, Feder->Freundin, eeePC->CAD, ...) oder die die ihm/ihr schlicht Spaß machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*    *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt.  
> 
> Dummheit hat doch gar nichts mit Faulheit zu tun... Was soll ich mich mit einem Hexeditor abquälen, um die Fotos der letzten Familien-Feier durch byteweise Manipulation der Binärdaten nachzubearbeiten, wenn das auch mit zum Beispiel Gimp oder Digikam geht.   
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Ein Computer soll die Aufgaben, die ich zu lösen habe, möglichst einfach und schnell erledigen. Personen, die auch noch damit angeben, dass sie Aufgaben komplizierter als nötig lösen, sind für mich schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Ich werde dafür bezahlt, dass ich ein Problem löse. Und je schneller ich dass schaffe, um so besser für mich. 
> ...

 

Ich verdiene meinen Lebensunterhalt damit und finde schon die Frage nach der Bezahlung in der Freizeit absolut unlustig. Wenn man selbständig ist und zusehen muss, wie man bis zum Monatsende alle Kosten gedeckt hat, dann hat man da eine etwas andere Sichtweise. Und wenn man dann 60 Stunden in der Woche arbeitet (so wie ich, als ich mein Ladengeschäft noch hatte), da stellt sich einem die Frage, was ist Freizeit?

Aber es gibt ja auch sowas, was sich Grundlagenforschung nennt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*    *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich find seine signatur zwar provokativ aber er hat recht: ich bin auch KDE user und zwar wegen der bequemlichkeit, hatte lange zeit fluxbox, einige zeit xfce und enlightenment am laufen, aber meiner meinung nach ist KDE immernoch die umgebung die mich auch mal "faulenzen" lässt.  
> 
> Dummheit hat doch gar nichts mit Faulheit zu tun... Was soll ich mich mit einem Hexeditor abquälen, um die Fotos der letzten Familien-Feier durch byteweise Manipulation der Binärdaten nachzubearbeiten, wenn das auch mit zum Beispiel Gimp oder Digikam geht.   
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Ein Computer soll die Aufgaben, die ich zu lösen habe, möglichst einfach und schnell erledigen. Personen, die auch noch damit angeben, dass sie Aufgaben komplizierter als nötig lösen, sind für mich schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Ich werde dafür bezahlt, dass ich ein Problem löse. Und je schneller ich dass schaffe, um so besser für mich. 
> ...

 

Ich verdiene ebenfalls mein Geld in der IT-Welt. Das war auch keineswegs lustig gemeint. Die Frage sollte lediglich zum nachdenken anregen. Andere Leute haben evtl. mehr Freizeit als du. Die verdienen auch kein Geld damit! Also kannst du  nicht sagen das diese Personen auch ein Problem schnell lösen müssen, weil diese eben nicht bezahlt werden! Das hat daher auch nichts mit Dummheit, sondern mit Interesse zu tun!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Ich verdiene ebenfalls mein Geld in der IT-Welt. Das war auch keineswegs lustig gemeint. Die Frage sollte lediglich zum nachdenken anregen. Andere Leute haben evtl. mehr Freizeit als du. Die verdienen auch kein Geld damit! Also kannst du  nicht sagen das diese Personen auch ein Problem schnell lösen müssen, weil diese eben nicht bezahlt werden! Das hat daher auch nichts mit Dummheit, sondern mit Interesse zu tun!

 

Klar, ist halt meine Sicht der Dinge. Andere dürfen da eine andere haben. Es ging mir dabei auch nicht in erster Linie um deinen Standpunkt, den ich verstehe, sondern um diese Aussage von Knieper, von der ich mich angegriffen fühle. Ich sehs halt so, je intelligenter, desdo KDE (oder noch besser Gnome)   :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Klar, ist halt meine Sicht der Dinge. Andere dürfen da eine andere haben. ... diese Aussage von Knieper, von der ich mich angegriffen fühle. Ich sehs halt so, je intelligenter, desto ...

 

Womit sich der Kreis letztlich schließt. Jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung auch wenn sie anderen vielleicht mal nicht passen mag.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Ich sehs halt so, je intelligenter, desdo KDE (oder noch besser Gnome)  

 

nur ist diese Aussage nichts anderes als deine Wahrnehmung Kniepers Aussage, in umgekehrter Weise...!

----------

## samsonus

also ich denke beide seiten haben recht.

1) man sollte grundsätzliches verständnis haben von dem was man macht. ist beim auto fahren ja nicht anders. man sollte wissen wie es funktioniert.

2) allerdings wenn ich auto fahren will, dann erfinde ich nicht jedesmal den motor neu. wiederverwendung ist sicherlich ein zentraler begriff der it

entscheidend ist doch, dass man ein problem auch ohne gui lösen kann, wenn es erforderlich ist. Aber wenn man die Sigantur runterbrechen wuerde, dann muesste Knieper sich eigentlich auch seinen eigenen Kernel, glibc etc entwickeln. 

Also letztendlich entscheidend finde ich, dass man sich zu helfen weiss. nicht wie man sich hilft...

der eine hackt halt lieber die tastatur kaputt, der andere bekommt ne sehnscheidentzündung vom klicken. so lange das ergebnis doch stimmt ist es doch egal...

----------

## xraver

Es dürfte doch schon klar sein das man mit einer GUI schön faul lenzen kann, die meisten Geeks sind sogar Faulenzer aber es ist auch klar das man mit einer Shell sehr effizent sein kann. Egal ob man nun Faulenzer oder Effizient ist - keiner der beiden ist dumm oder dümmer als der andere.

Wenn die Signatur nun aussagt das Shell User dumm sind und GUI User schlau....dann sind ja die Windows User noch die schlausten. oder wie oder was?  :Wink: 

Ich mag sogar behaupten das man mit einer Shell nicht nur Effizienter ist, sondern sogar Fauler als ein GUI User!

//edit, und so wie ich es hier sehe sind die Auffassung und das Verständniss seiner Signatur recht unterschiedlich.

Deswegen wünsch ich mir immer noch das er sich mal zu Wort meldet und uns verklickert wie es nun gemeint ist. Er soll sich nicht rechtfertigen sondern nur seine Meinung mal ausführlicher darstellen.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  und würde behaupten "das er was auf dem kasten hat" wie einige hier bestreiten
> 
> ...

 

Welchen Beitrag habe ich übersehen der das bestreitet?Last edited by xraver on Tue Feb 19, 2008 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich mag sogar behaupten das man mit einer Shell nicht nur Effizienter ist, sondern sogar Fauler als ein GUI User!

 

Das stimmt im allgemeinen nicht. Es gibt viele Fälle, in denen man in der Shell effizienter arbeiten kann, und Fälle, in denen es mit GUI schneller geht. Und davon ab hängt die Effizienz auch sehr davon ab, wie stark man eingearbeitet ist.

----------

## think4urs11

*seufz* und das alles letztlich nur weil ich einmal einen 'harten' Kommentar ziemlich locker gekontert habe...

*dummfrag* Muß ich das jetzt zum Anlaß nehmen zukünftig im Zweifelsfall moderierend nach dem Motto 'shoot first, ask questions later' zu agieren? 

Will das jemand?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Schau nur, wie schön die Kinder spielen ;-) ... ähhhhm, ja.

----------

## Klaus Meier

War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren. Benutzen werde ich es weiter, aber mich dafür engagieren? Ok, es sind einige wenige, für die hunderte andere nichts können, aber die Motivation haben sie mir geraubt.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren.

 

 :Shocked:  - wie kann sowas passieren?

Diesen Thread kann man maximal als gutes Beispiel für "sinnlose Diskussion die sich im Kreis dreht" sehen - und wenn sie einen stört, kann man sie auch ignorieren - aber wie wirkt sie sich auf die Motivation in Bezug aufs Engagement aus?

(ja - ich meine diese Frage ernst.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren. 
> 
>  - wie kann sowas passieren?
> 
> Diesen Thread kann man maximal als gutes Beispiel für "sinnlose Diskussion die sich im Kreis dreht" sehen - und wenn sie einen stört, kann man sie auch ignorieren - aber wie wirkt sie sich auf die Motivation in Bezug aufs Engagement aus?
> ...

 Ne, lass mal lieber, nicht noch was in diesen Thread, sonst hört das hier nie auf.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren. Benutzen werde ich es weiter, aber mich dafür engagieren? Ok, es sind einige wenige, für die hunderte andere nichts können, aber die Motivation haben sie mir geraubt.

 

Etwas weit hergeholt und kindisch. Aber nunja!  Es wird über ein Klima im Forum diskutiert und dies nimmt dir deine Motivation dich für Gentoo zu engagieren? Gentoo ist mehr als nur das Deutsche Forum!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren. Benutzen werde ich es weiter, aber mich dafür engagieren? Ok, es sind einige wenige, für die hunderte andere nichts können, aber die Motivation haben sie mir geraubt. 
> 
> Etwas weit hergeholt und kindisch. Aber nunja!  Es wird über ein Klima im Forum diskutiert und dies nimmt dir deine Motivation dich für Gentoo zu engagieren? Gentoo ist mehr als nur das Deutsche Forum!

 

Ok, ja hast recht, habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Es war dieses Forum, was ich meinte, nicht Gentoo. Wie gesagt, zähl mal durch, wie oft hier bislang der Begriff Kindergarten gefallen ist. Und was heißt kindisch? Es ist meine Freizeit, mein Vergnügen und nicht mein Beruf oder meine Religion. Wenn man es als kindisch bezeichnet, dass ich mir überlege, wie ich mir meine Freizeit einteile, dann kann ich nur sagen, meine Entscheidung hast du gerade bestätigt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   War ein total geiler Thread. Hat mir alle Motivation genommen, mich für Gentoo zu engagieren. Benutzen werde ich es weiter, aber mich dafür engagieren? Ok, es sind einige wenige, für die hunderte andere nichts können, aber die Motivation haben sie mir geraubt. 
> 
> Etwas weit hergeholt und kindisch. Aber nunja!  Es wird über ein Klima im Forum diskutiert und dies nimmt dir deine Motivation dich für Gentoo zu engagieren? Gentoo ist mehr als nur das Deutsche Forum! 
> 
> Ok, ja hast recht, habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Es war dieses Forum, was ich meinte, nicht Gentoo. Wie gesagt, zähl mal durch, wie oft hier bislang der Begriff Kindergarten gefallen ist. Und was heißt kindisch? Es ist meine Freizeit, mein Vergnügen und nicht mein Beruf oder meine Religion. Wenn man es als kindisch bezeichnet, dass ich mir überlege, wie ich mir meine Freizeit einteile, dann kann ich nur sagen, meine Entscheidung hast du gerade bestätigt.

 

Du scheinst meinen Post nicht verstanden zu haben! Denk nochmals genauer drüber nach. Dann weisst du was ich meinte und relativierst evtl. deinen Postteil, indem du meinst ich hätte deinen vorhergegangen Post bestätigt!? Naja....abwarten!

----------

## xraver

Öhm ja, ..... worum gehts? 

Klaus Meier, wo liegt dein Problem?

Oh man, so langsam verliere ich hier den Faden.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

@Klaus Meier:

Hiermit lade ich Dich ein. Komm heute abend nach #bitte-loeschen und wir quatschen mal ein wenig. Falls du Zeit und Lust hast.

-Erdie

----------

## misterjack

Wie wärs, wenn wir alle "Je dümmer desto Knieper." in die Signatur schreiben   :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nachdem es ja nun gewünscht wurde, schreibe ich noch mal, was mein Problem ist.

Es wurde dieser Thread mit einem sehr sinnvollen Beitrag begonnen. Dann hätte nach einigen wenigen Beiträgen folgendes Ergebnis feststehen müssen: Wir reißen uns alle zusammen und bemühen uns, alle Aussagen zu vermeiden, die irgendwie falsch verstanden werden könnten und unterlassen definitiv alles, was bewusst negativ gemeint ist. Sollte doch eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.

Statt dessen kommen seitenweise Beiträge auf Kindergartenniveau, jeder vierte Beitrag ist die Moderatorenkeule und trotzdem wird die Suppe immer und immer wieder aufgewärmt, obwohl sie längst sauer ist.

Fachliche Kompetenz nutzt bei einem Gemeinschaftsprojekt niemanden, wenn sie nicht mit sozialer Kompetenz verbunden ist. Das bester Beispiel dafür ist der Herr Schilling, von dem man durchaus hätte profitieren können, wenn er nicht jedes Gespräch mit einer Beleidigung angefangen hätte.

Und das schlimmste daran ist, je mehr ich aufgefordert werde, zu erklären, warum das so ist, um so fester wird das Ganze. Es gibt für mich keinen Bedarf, über dies hier zu reden, es ist viel zu viel geredet worden, so viel, dass ich genervt bin. Ich arbeite mit der Bash, Gnome, KDE und Windows, je nachdem, was für die jeweilige Aufgabe besser geeignet ist. Irgendwelche "religiös" motivierten Diskussionen, wieso das Eine dem Anderen überlegen sein soll, oder warum man Besser ist als einer, der es Anders macht, hallte ich einfach für Zeitverschwendung.

Wie will man ein Projekt wieter bringen, wenn man über so etwas tagelang diskutiert?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie wärs, wenn wir alle "Je dümmer desto Knieper." in die Signatur schreiben 

 ist jetzt gerade so ein Beispiel. Habe ich nur rausgegriffen, weil es gerade drüber steht, soll jetzt nichts bewertendes sein. Aber ob mit oder ohne Smily, dieser Satz ist einfach nur daneben. Es wird wieder jemand persönlich angegriffen, obwohl das Ganze eigentlich runtergefahren werden sollte. Er nutzt niemanden etwas, bringt mich nicht zum Lachen, aber es werden wieder 10 Beiträge drauf eingehen.

----------

## think4urs11

Solche Diskussionen sind leider 'typisch deutsch'.

Manche Menschen sind einfach etwas schwieriger zu handhaben als andere und es gehört ein gutes Stück Fingerspitzengefühl dazu damit umzugehen - es geht, aber die menschliche Egomanie funkt vielen dabei dazwischen.

Das 'sich in andere hineindenken können' ist leider nicht jedem gegeben, schon gar nicht in einem Medium wie diesem; daher bevor es wieder/weiter ausartet - Thread locked.

@Klaus Meier: sehr gutes Schlußwort

----------

